# Old quick set heat press



## garyd (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has any information or owns this heat press
eBay: QUICK SET TEE SHIRT HEAT PRESS (item 260108606055 end time Apr-23-07 11:36:48 PDT)
I don't have a lot of money to start out so I thought a machine like this might be an option as it looks pretty heavy duty. I'm also wondering if this could be an old hix press. Sure would appreciate any opinions or comments!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I realize you don't have a lot of money but from a business standpoint this is a problem waiting to happen. The unit looks old. I don't know where your located but you can expect to pay shipping charges and these units are heavy. Remember this has 5 day for bidders and knowing that heat presses are wanted I expect this to go up. But you don't know the history and what does the top platen look like. How old is it. Does it have any cold points? (bad heat elements) Lou


----------



## garyd (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks badalou, I understand the risks but it may have been a quality built press, that's why I'd like to get a little more info on it. If anyone has one or has had one would sure appreciate any info, especially about the manufacturer.


----------

